
UTorrent update installs “web companion” without permission - logicallee
I got a notice to update uTorrent for important security reasons.  Clicking through, I carefully declined the offer that came with it.<p>Nevertheless, I saw a new program Web Companion, start up afterward.  uTorrent also took the liberty of closing my browser and changing its default search engine. (I did not have a choice in this matter.)<p>For this behavior, uTorrent has been listed as a Threat by Microsoft:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=utorrent+installs+web+companion<p>As of now, uTorrent installation may change your default search engine and install unwanted software without asking you.<p>UPDATE: also it tried to install a Chrome extension which Chrome notified me of and allowed me to block -<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;RWzJZ0E
======
jasonkester
You're witnessing the final stage in the BitTorrent Client Lifecycle:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6621393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6621393)

The solution is to switch to the latest "lightweight" client, and use it for
about five years, until it also starts installing malware and mining bitcoin
in the background.

~~~
romanovcode
The solution is to use FOSS client.

[https://github.com/qbittorrent/qBittorrent](https://github.com/qbittorrent/qBittorrent)

------
mkbkn
Thankfully I use qBitTorrent, A FOSS client available on most of the
platforms. No ads, no junk.

~~~
neilsimp1
I came hear to say this. uTorrent was great for a number of years, but I'm now
using qBitTorrent on both Windows and Linux.

There's a lot of great features, too, such as renaming files _before_ starting
the download.

